# Central Ohio Beginner Beekeeping Classes 2018



## Jeff G (May 12, 2010)

Join the the Knox County Beekeepers Association for their Annual Beginners Beekeeping Classes. 

Beginning Beekeeping One February 10, 2018
Beginning Beekeeping Two February 24, 2018
Classes are 9am to 3pm
$45 per Class
You will receive a book, membership and lunch
Classes held in Mount Vernon, OH

See our web page for details and registration; www.knoxbees.com

call, text, or email: Jeff Gabric 515-450-1359 [email protected]


----------

